# How to delete viewed web page from Kindle home page



## prof_man_1950 (Dec 15, 2011)

I viewed a web page, and now it appears on my Kindle home page. How can I delete this. When I hold and press the only option I get is "add to favorites".

Thanks,


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

This sounds like you may be using a Fire, not a regular Kindle.  I know that there is a way to remove viewed web pages from the Fire Carousel, but I don't remember the details.  Search the Fire forum, or the Amazon Kindle forum for details.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcom prof man!

On the Fire go to "Web".  Tap the menu icon at the bottom (looks like 3 lines in a 3 sided box).  Tap History.  Tap 'clear all' in the upper right.  The recent web pages you've viewed will no longer be on the carousel.


----------

